# Seeking Compliance/Auditing Position



## NMHall (Mar 15, 2012)

Experienced Coding Compliance Auditor/Manager looking for challenging position in the central NC area. Currently employed by large multi-specialty medical group providing coding/compliance support to physicians, coders, & office support staff.

Would be willing to entertain relocation for the right job!

* Over 20 years coding experience, with 10+ years in Compliance/Auditing role as well as management experience in Compliance & Practice Management.
* Bachelor of Arts in Health Administration, additional nursing degree classes.
* Certified Procedural Coder (CPC), Certified Coding Specialist – Physician Based (CCS-P), Certified Evaluation & Management Coder (CEMC); member of American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Health Care Compliance Association (HCCA).
* Advanced knowledge of Current Procedural Terminology (CPT), Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS), and International Classification of Disease 9th Edition (ICD-9) Coding; medical terminology; anatomy and physiology; thorough understanding of Medicare guidelines, regulatory, and compliance issues. 
* Proficient in Microsoft Office, Word, Excel, Outlook, various healthcare EMR and medical billing software applications.
* Past President – local AAPC chapter.


----------



## emgeo123 (May 15, 2012)

Multi-Specialty Pediatric group located in Norfolk, Virginia, is seeking a Coding and Documentation Specialist to join the Revenue Cycle department.  This professional will be responsible for auditing and monitoring the quality of coding, documentation and billing by conducting ongoing reviews and focused studies, to ensure data integrity.   He/she will also provide coding, documentation and compliance educational sessions to physicians, coding staff and other ancillary care providers.
The position provides a more diverse list of job duties, with a chance to interact daily with management staff, physicians and coders regarding application of coding guidelines.  All audits are performed with a focus on accuracy and completeness with an understanding that payment optimization is an outcome of correct code assignment rather than a separate process.
Candidate must be CPC certified and possess a minimum of 5 years experience as an auditor, preferably in a multi-specialty setting.  We offer a competitive salary and excellent benefit package.
If interested, please fax your resume to 757-668-7618.


----------



## bhunsinger (Jun 5, 2012)

*RE: Position in North Carolina*

Hi, I am with ITI Healthcare Services, we may have a position that you would be interested in.  This would be a direct hire position!  If you are still looking for something please contact me via email. Brenda@itiselect.com


Thanks.

Brenda Hunsinger


----------



## rbandaru (Mar 7, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,
Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

